# VMware GSX Server on Gentoo HOWTO

## Edweirdo

Version 1: Install VMware GSX Server 2.5.1 on Gentoo.

Version 1.1: Install VMware GSX Server 3.0 on Gentoo.

Version 1.1.1: Install VMware GSX Server 3.0 on Gentoo using the linux-2.6 kernel with the vmware-any-any patch.

Introduction

I had VMware GSX Server running under Red Hat 7.2 and I couldn't take how long it took to just boot, so I experiemented and upgraded to Gentoo and I couldn't believe how much faster the computer ran.  Not to mention the ability to use a reiser file system.

I plan to describe what you need to do to run VMware GSX Server 3.0 using Gentoo stable.

Step 1

Install Gentoo Linux on a computer that can handle VMware.  At least 1GIG of RAM and a good amount of disk space.  (I have 4G of RAM and 200G of disk space).  The required memory is only 256M, but I can't see how you can do anything with that.

VMware GSX Server 3.0 now supports both the Linux 2.4 and 2.6 kernel inside and out (as the host or a guest).  However, I have had very bad performance with 2.6 so you may want to start with 2.4.

I did a stage1 install of Gentoo stable using the gentoo-sources or gentoo-dev-sources kernel and a reiser file system.  About the only thing special you need in the kernel for VMware is RTC.  You do need to remember to enable high memory though.

Step 2

Install supporting software for VMware.  Once you have emerged system you have a basic setup.  You can augment that setup with anything you want, but these are the things needed if you add nothing else.

```

emerge =sys-libs/db-3.2.9-r10

emerge pciutils

emerge xinetd

emerge xorg-x11

```

The VMware mui needs db-3.2 to link some files during installation.

VMware's authentication method (vmware-authd) needs xinetd to run.

vmware-authd also needs Xwindows libraries (libX11), which is why xfree is installed.  Xwindows does not need to be configured and you don't even need a supported graphics card.

Step 3

Configure the software.

You need to edit the /etc/xinetd.conf file and comment out the line:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> only_from = localhost
> 
> 

 

You can change it so it will only work for the hosts you need, but I just opened it up.

Don't forget to add it to your runlevel and start it:

```

rc-update add xinetd default

/etc/init.d/xinetd start

```

Step 4

Install VMware software.

First you need to create the directories rc[0-6].d in either /etc or /etc/init.d (whichever you prefer).  VMware needs these to install but you don't have to do anything with them afterwards.

Extract the VMware-gsx-3.x.tgz file.

Extract the VMware-mui-3.x.tgz file.

Download the vmware-any-any-updateXX.tar.gz.  The easiest way to do this for me was to do an:

```

emerge -f vmware-workstation

```

Here I am a little fuzzy on exactly what to do.  I first ran the ./vmware-install.pl from the vmware-gsx-distrib and that ends up failing eventually.  Then I run the ./runme.pl from the vmware-any-any-updateXX directory and everything turns out fine.

Step 5

Finalize the install.

Add all the vmware stuff to the startup runlevel

```

rc-update add vmware default

rc-update add httpd.vmware default

```

They should be started after the install so you don't have to explicitly start them.

Step 6

Bask in the glow!

----------

## vlack

Did anyone else notice that you went

Step 1

Step 2

Part 3

Step 5

Part 6

Part 7 

?

<grin>

----------

## Edweirdo

Pardon me, I have a little problem with dyslexia.  I don't know if that's an excuse or not, but that's my story and I'm sticking with it.

----------

## axses

Hi

I have been using gsx server since 2.0 as well, and the ammount of ram you mention is not required. If it was a windows machine sure. My gsx server boxes have obly 768mb ddr ram on a fast machine . The machines do not have scsi , but they are tweeked and are running gentoo.  (hdparm is your friend)

I find I can run 2 virtual machines on the gsx server and there isnt a problem. Where you get that ram count I do not know.  :Smile: 

In your step four , instead of creating those directories which vmware needs , I have created symlinks to my default runlevel. Once that is done , you can play with the startup scripts if you want them to work. 

gsx server is a great product for testing and learning ,my first gentoo instal was in a  vmware machine  :Smile: 

----------

## Edweirdo

I generally have about 10 VMs running at a time.  That's probably where I get the memory size from.

----------

## tuxian

Thanks you for the HOWTO, but i have a small problem.

I did "rc-update add vmware default" but vmware isn't startet at boot time.

I have to start it manually with "/etc/init.d/vmware start"

I don't have installed  VMware-mui-3.x.tgz but I can't image that this is responsible for my problem.

----------

## tychop

I can't find xinitd ???

damn root # emerge -s xinitd

Searching...

[ Results for search key : xinitd ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

How did you guys install xinitd?

(I run 2004.0 on an amd64)

----------

## tuxian

 *tychop wrote:*   

> I can't find xinitd ???
> 
> damn root # emerge -s xinitd
> 
> Searching...
> ...

 

Does /etc/init.d/xinetd exist?

On my Gentoo machine xinitd was already installed.

I seems that it was installed during the Gentoo installation.

xinitd isn't a seperate package, but i don't know which ebuild contains it.

----------

## tychop

the is no xinitd in my /etc/init.d

----------

## tuxian

you did a mistake!

it's xinetd, not xinitd ! 

```
[/home/markus]$ emerge -s xinetd

Searching...

[ Results for search key : xinetd ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-apps/xinetd

      Latest version available: 2.3.12

      Latest version installed: 2.3.12

      Size of downloaded files: 285 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.xinetd.org

      Description: Xinetd is a powerful replacement for inetd, with advanced features

      License:     BSD

[/home/markus]$
```

----------

## padrino121

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Thanks you for the HOWTO, but i have a small problem.
> 
> I did "rc-update add vmware default" but vmware isn't startet at boot time.
> 
> I have to start it manually with "/etc/init.d/vmware start"
> ...

 

I have the same problem. I've been running GSX on Gentoo for a very long time and because Gentoo doesn't seem to like startup scripts that aren't Gentoo specific (or LSB as the VMware GSX 3 script is) I had the same issue. rc-update will add it just fine but it won't actually start it. 

I haven't bothered myself but in a few minutes you could write a wrapper script for it.

----------

## tuxian

 *padrino121 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I haven't bothered myself but in a few minutes you could write a wrapper script for it.

 

Please post it here when it works.

----------

## padrino121

 *tuxian wrote:*   

>  *padrino121 wrote:*   
> 
> I haven't bothered myself but in a few minutes you could write a wrapper script for it. 
> 
> Please post it here when it works.

 

I put together the most simlpe script you could. Text below:

script is /etc/init.d/vmware

#!/sbin/runscript

start() {

        ebegin "Starting VMware GSX"

        /etc/vmware/init.d/vmware start > /dev/null

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping VMware GSX"

        /etc/vmware/init.d/vmware stop > /dev/null

        eend $?

}

----------

## fmeeusen

Really appreciated all the help. It's working great on a first machine. Now to a problem on the second one:

Installed fine. From the Virtual Machine Console, added and configured a first virtual machine fine (accepted all defaults). Tried to start the machine and get the following window: "Error: The process exited with an error: End of error message" (real descriptive, huh?). On the gentoo server in /var/log/messages, I get this:

vmware-authd[1507]: The "/usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware-vmx" process did not start properly. Exit 0xed00

Sounds like a security issue, but not sure how to tackle it. In /etc/services, "vmware-authd 902/tcp" has been added. Also commented out in /etc/xinet.d.conf "only_from = localhost as suggested earlier.

If it's worth anything, I also cannot connect to the Management Interface on this machine via a web browser (http://localhost:8222, or https://localhost:8333, or http://192.168.x.x:8222).

Any suggestions, please?

----------

## fmeeusen

Never mind. Resolved. Did a complete uninstall of GSX Server, emerge sync and emerge -u world. Reinstalled GSX Server and it worked as expected.

Not sure if that was the easiest fix, but it worked, and it got this system up to date.

----------

## tuxian

 *padrino121 wrote:*   

>  *tuxian wrote:*    *padrino121 wrote:*   
> 
> I haven't bothered myself but in a few minutes you could write a wrapper script for it. 
> 
> Please post it here when it works. 
> ...

 

Thanks, works fine.

----------

## rhoworth2

Thanks for the great howto - I've been installing GSX 3.1.0, but the start-up scripts listed here don't work on my setup.

Instead, I add lines to /etc/conf.d/local.start e.g.:

/etc/init.d/vmware start

/etc/init.d/httpd.vmware start

...and don't forget to emerge apache

...and enable unload modules support in the kernel

 *tuxian wrote:*   

>  *padrino121 wrote:*    *tuxian wrote:*    *padrino121 wrote:*   
> 
> I haven't bothered myself but in a few minutes you could write a wrapper script for it. 
> 
> Please post it here when it works. 
> ...

 

----------

## BudgetDedicated

If you want to emulate anyway... usermode linux is your friend. And if you absolutely have to do it with a  windows host, coLinux is your friend. I'm running both in rather demanding environments. I've hardly had any real problems with it. I believe it is also much more efficient.

----------

## cpunchin

BTW: has anyone been able to make GSX run under AMD64 64-bits? I've seen several posts about this problem with no solution...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bilan

Hello,

U said: "vmware-authd also needs Xwindows libraries (libX11), which is why xfree is installed" 

But isnt it a way to install only the libraries needed, without emerging all the xfree ? 

Thanks,

----------

## Edweirdo

There may be but I don't know it.  It doesn't take that long to emerge x11-org.   Maybe 1 to 2 hours on a decent system.  Besides, I hope you would run GSX on a decent system anyway.

----------

## hetman

are you able to run things like apache and webmin while running a gsx server?

how about configuring disc space, can u just specify a directory for the vm dsk files?  im assuming it runs much like an esx server.

----------

## Edweirdo

GSX server is an application that runs on top of an operating system.

ESX server is the operating system.

So, to answer your questions, yes, with GSX server you can run apache and webmin while running gsx server.  You configure your disk like you do for a normal server and then when you create a VM the files get placed in directories on your server.

Hope that answers your questions.

----------

## hetman

sure does, thanks.

i was just unsure if apache would conflict with the gsx web interface

----------

## Edweirdo

Nope, GSX web interface runs on port 8222.

----------

## tuxian

But the https web interface on port 8333.

----------

## saffy

The VMWare Management Interface that comes with GSX 3.0 is horribly buggy and keeps shutting itself down. I recommend you use 3.1 as it appears to be fixed.

Also, if you are running on a recent kernel e.g. 2.6.11, you would benefit from the latest vmware-any-any patch

http://ftp.cvut.cz/vmware/vmware-any-any-update89.tar.gz

I have VMWare GSX server running on a 12GB ram, 2x 2.8GHz Xeons Gentoo Server  :Cool: 

----------

## Bobthegiant

Hi,

I tried the steps in this fine howto but I'm running into some problems.

At Step 4 you say to unpack and run the install sripts for VMware-gsx-3.x.tgz and VMware-mui-3.x.tgz.  I do this and after I run the "vmware-install.pl" command I get this message informing me to run "vmware-config.pl", see below.

 The installation of VMware GSX Server 3.1.0 build-9089 for Linux completed

  successfully. You can decide to remove this software from your system at any

  time by invoking the following command: "/gsx/bin/vmware-uninstall.pl".

  Before running VMware GSX Server for the first time, you need to configure it by

  invoking the following command: "vmware-config.pl". Do you want this

  program to invoke the command for you now? [yes] n

  Enjoy,

  --the VMware team

You don't mention having to this in the howto, is it neccessry?  Running "vmware-config.pl" gives me this error.

 Trying to find a suitable vmmon module for your running kernel.

  None of the pre-built vmmon modules for VMware GSX Server is suitable for your

  running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module for

  your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes]

  Using compiler "/usr/bin/gcc". Use environment variable CC to override.

  What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running

  kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6-m2/build/include]

  Extracting the sources of the vmmon module.

  Building the vmmon module.

It starts compiling then gives up with this error.

 Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

*** Warning: "skb_copy_datagram" [/tmp/vmware-config2/vmnet-only/vmnet.ko] undefined!

  CC      /tmp/vmware-config2/vmnet-only/vmnet.mod.o

  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config2/vmnet-only/vmnet.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r6'

cp -f vmnet.ko ./../vmnet.o

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config2/vmnet-only'

Unable to make a vmnet module that can be loaded in the running kernel:

insmod: error inserting '/tmp/vmware-config2/vmnet.o': -1 Unknown symbol in module

There is probably a slight difference in the kernel configuration between the

set of C header files you specified and your running kernel.  You may want to

rebuild a kernel based on that directory, or specify another directory.

For more information on how to troubleshoot module-related problems, please

visit our Web site at "http://www.vmware.com/download/modules/modules.html" and

"http://www.vmware.com/support/reference/linux/prebuilt_modules_linux.html".

Execution aborted.

The URLs listed are not very helpful.  One of them says the compilation fails because the header files I'm using to compile the modules are different than the headers used to compile the kernel.  I can't see how this is possible, but maybe an "emerge world" modified something so I set about recompiling the kernel again.  No luck I get the same error with the new kernel.  Has anyone else run into this?  

Any help or insight would be appreciated.

Thanks

----------

## tuxian

Do you have the latest version of vmware-any-any-update (http://ftp.cvut.cz/vmware/ ) installed?Last edited by tuxian on Wed May 18, 2005 8:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bobthegiant

Yup!!  That did it, thanks.  I was able to compile the modules without any problems.

The vmware processes are up and running.  Now to configure gentoo start-stop scripts and create a virtual machine.

Thanks again.

----------

## GurliGebis

It's this possible without a X server?

If I use the console app from another computer, I have no need for the MUI package, right?

----------

## tuxian

No you don't need the mui-package and also no xserver.

On my gsx-server there is no xserver running, i only use it remote with vmware-console.

But the mui-package also doesn't need a xserver, it's a nice web interface to control your VMs remotely.

----------

## GurliGebis

okay, it's a shame it requires modules, would really like to be able to disable module support in my kernel, like I have now.

----------

## Bobthegiant

 *Quote:*   

> VMware GSX Server 3.0 now supports both the Linux 2.4 and 2.6 kernel inside and out (as the host or a guest).  However, I have had very bad performance with 2.6 so you may want to start with 2.4.

 

I followed this guide as well as adding the any-any patch and I'm having great success with a 2.6.11 kernel on the host OS with Windows XP, Windows 2003, Solaris 10, or a linux 2.4 guest OS.

  However, any guest running a 2.6 kernel is hournedously slow.  If I boot a knoppix 3.4 cd with the 2.4 kernel I get pretty good performance.  When both the host and guest are idle, "top" (on either host or guest) reports between 95% and 97% idle.  If I reboot the same knoppix cd but choose the 2.6 kernel, top reports 30% idle, 20% sy and 50% si on the guest, and shows 10% us, 45% sy, and 45% id on the host OS.  This is with just the one guest running idle!

  I also notice that it takes about 3 min to boot the older 2.4 kernel Gentoo livecd based on the 1.4 profile.  Where as it takes me 37 min to boot the new livecd with the 2.6 kernel based on 2005.0 profile, and I had to use the gentoo-nofb kernel or the boot wouldn't even complete.

  GSX 3.0 says it supports 2.6 kernels in both the host and guest.  I'm running 3.1 so you'd think it would be more stable.  Has anybody managed to get a 2.6 host and a 2.6 guest to work well together on GSX 3.1?  Is there someting I need to add/remove from the kernel on either, i.e. turn off premptive multitasking, etc?  My goal is to have a barebones 2.6 Gentoo instance on the host, with 2 customized Gentoo guest OSes, and one Solaris 10 guest OS.  

Any insight into these performance issues would be appreciated.

Thanks

----------

## GurliGebis

Is there some way to merge the network drivers into the kernel source tree, so I can have them without supporting modules?

----------

## musicman_ace

emerge xfree doesn't work.   Should I be trying to emerge xorg-x11?

----------

## Edweirdo

 *musicman_ace wrote:*   

> emerge xfree doesn't work.   Should I be trying to emerge xorg-x11?

 

Yes, you can use xorg-x11 instead of xfree.

Sorry, I haven't updated this thread in awhile.  I am running 3.1 but it was an upgrade.  3.2 is out now and I haven't gotten it because my license expired and I'm having trouble getting my work to blah blah blah (you know the drill).

----------

## GurliGebis

well, isn't it possible to integrate the driver into the kernel, so module support in the kernel isn't required?

----------

## thrashed

I have some questions on this howto!

I got the GSX server without errors installed. I installed only the GSX server on my gentoo server, no Client Interface or Webmanagement Console. I started the service without any problems. ps ax shows me that the service is up.

On another Gentoo machine i installed the Vmware Client. I get the Client started, i get the "gsx server"-service on the other gentoo server machince started, but i am not able to connect from the client to the server.

When i nmap the servers vmware 902 port, i see that it's closed?! Of course i can ping the server an all other services on the machine like web, mail and so on make no problems. Has anyone the same problems?

Sorry for my bad english, best wished

thrashed  :Smile: 

----------

## tuxian

Is xinitd started?

In the file /etc/xinetd.conf the line "only_from" must be commented or you add your machine!

What happens if you run nmap on your gsx machine? Is port 902 open?

```
defaults

{

#        only_from      = localhost

        instances      = 60

        log_type       = SYSLOG authpriv info

        log_on_success = HOST PID

        log_on_failure = HOST

        cps            = 25 30

}

includedir /etc/xinetd.d
```

----------

## thrashed

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Is xinitd started?
> 
> In the file /etc/xinetd.conf the line "only_from" must be commented or you add your machine!
> 
> What happens if you run nmap on your gsx machine? Is port 902 open?
> ...

 

my xinetd.conf looks NOW like yours. i commented it in the config file. service is started.

when i run nmap it looks like this:

```
# nmap -p 902 localhost

Starting nmap 3.81 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2005-07-06 12:19 CEST

Interesting ports on localhost (127.0.0.1):

PORT    STATE  SERVICE

902/tcp closed iss-realsecure-sensor

```

i have no idea, what i dismissed  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## tuxian

Do you have this file /etc/xinetd.d/vmware-authd ?

```
# default: on

# description: The VMware remote access authentification daemon

service vmware-authd

{

    disable         = no

    port            = 902

    socket_type     = stream

    protocol        = tcp

    wait            = no

    user            = root

    server          = /usr/sbin/vmware-authd

}

```

Are the vmware-daemons started?

Did you allow while running the configure-script for the gsx server it should accept connections via port 902?

I also had this problem, after a HD crash I was forced to perform a fresh stage1 install and then it worked immediately.

----------

## thrashed

i got some problems with the xinetd and xorg files :/

re-emerged and configured those and now the service starts and shows up when i test it with netstat.

with the help of you all, i got this problem solved.

now i can connect via vmware-console-client to the vmware-gsx-server.

i think the basic configuration is done and works.

i have no floppy in my gsx server machine and now i have troubles with bootable cd's. Not only one bootable cd is booting any operating system (from an ip-cop over an bsd to an w2k3 server - nothing would boot). I am at work now, but when i have enough time i'll figure out whats my problem concerning on my bootable media problem. Is it possible that there are problems, because of the fact that i use a 3ware Raid Controller for my two IDE disks? But i can't believe that this goes hand in hand with the bootable media problem ...

thank you all so much.

best wishes and sorry again for my bad english  :Smile: 

----------

## tuxian

Do you have "Legacy emulation" for your CD-ROM devices enabled?

If not enable it!

----------

## thrashed

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Do you have "Legacy emulation" for your CD-ROM devices enabled?
> 
> If not enable it!

 

My first try was with a disabled "legacy emulation" setting. Afterwards i tried it with the enabled setting. When i disable legacy emulation nothing happens and when i enable the legacy emulation and reset my virtual host the cdrom is running and the cd-rom icon is blinking in the vmware-console on the right bottom. But nothing happens, i can't see anything ...

My cdrom setting is /dev/hda

At the vmware forum i read that i should give "ln -sf /dev/hda /dev/cdrom/" a try.

hmmm

----------

## tuxian

Do you have generelly access to the CD-ROM device in your virtual machine?

I think creating an symlink won't help.

Lets try this:

Create a ISO-Image of you bootable CD-ROM:

dd if=/dev/hda of=name.iso

In vmware instead of a CD-ROM device you choose the iso-image!

On my gsx-server booting of a bootable only works with "Legacy emulation" enabled!

If your CD-ROM device in vmware is configured as SCSI device try it as IDE device!

EDIT: Do you see the BIOS on your VM when you turn it on?

----------

## thrashed

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> EDIT: Do you see the BIOS on your VM when you turn it on?

 

No. that's my problem. I can't see anything belonging to a computer startup. I only see the vmware-client gui. I can create/delete and make some options to the the vmware virtual hosts. but when i start i can't see anything, i only see the options of this virtual host!

I also can't boot with an iso-image. I tried it with an ipcop image - But nothing happens. but cdrom icon on the bottom right blinks green as hell. It behaves like it found the image or cdrom, but nothing to see  :Rolling Eyes: 

I didn't install the mui package, should i do that? But i don't think this will solve my problem ... :/

best wishes

thrashed

----------

## tuxian

Yes installing the mui package won't help.

It's a permission problem. I had it some time ago.

Check the permissions of the files in the VM directory (e.g. /vmware).

On my VM directory (/vmware) the sticky bit is set:

drwxrwxrwt   5 markus users  264  2. Jul 01:34 vmware

I don't know if it is really necessary but you may try it:

e.g.: 

```
chmod +s /vmware
```

Do you try it as ordinary user or as user root?

On my machine normally I'm logged in as ordinary user but it works for both cases.

The permissions of the files in the directory:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> markus@markus: pts/3: 5 files 1,0Kb -> ls -l /vmware/
> 
> insgesamt 1041908
> ...

 

If you are logged in as user you may try:

chown -R user:group /vmware

chmod -R 755 /vmware

----------

## thrashed

Yeah - I found the problem, but i don't know how to solve it!

i have exactly the same problem like this guy:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-341604-highlight-vmwareconsole.html

i boot win xp 2 times a month, so i totally forgot that i have a dualboot system  :Smile:  I installed the windows version of the vmware-console logged in at the GSX server boot up a bootable CD and everything worked fine so that i could see a bootscreen from a virtual machine. So I can say that the gsx server is up and running  :Smile: 

I want to get the vmware-console working on my gentoo machine. as i mentioned, i have the same problems like the guy (see the link above).

I hope anyone can help me on this problem  :Sad: 

----------

## thrashed

nobody any idea?  :Sad: 

----------

## Joebel

 *thrashed wrote:*   

> nobody any idea? 

 

Sorry, no. I do however have the same problem: the vmware-console under gentoo on my laptop shows nothing once the Vm on GSX is started, but on another laptop and a dektop running gentoo it does work. I can't find the differences between the non-working and the working installations.

What I also found is that when I make a new machine in vmware-console, and I choose "browse", I end up browsing my laptop drive instead od the drive of the GSX server. Same for when I want to select an iso-image for the cd-rom of the GSX VM.

Do you have that also?

----------

## thrashed

 *Joebel wrote:*   

>  *thrashed wrote:*   nobody any idea?  
> 
> What I also found is that when I make a new machine in vmware-console, and I choose "browse", I end up browsing my laptop drive instead od the drive of the GSX server. Same for when I want to select an iso-image for the cd-rom of the GSX VM.
> 
> Do you have that also?

 

Yes i have the same problems. i really have no idea what is going on?  :Sad: 

So you have two 'ident' gentoo system's with vmware-console and only one of them works? I hope someone can find the error  :/

best wishes

thrashed

----------

## Joebel

 *thrashed wrote:*   

>  *Joebel wrote:*    *thrashed wrote:*   nobody any idea?  
> 
> What I also found is that when I make a new machine in vmware-console, and I choose "browse", I end up browsing my laptop drive instead od the drive of the GSX server. Same for when I want to select an iso-image for the cd-rom of the GSX VM.
> 
> Do you have that also? 
> ...

 

Actually, I have 3 gentoo systems with vmware-console, and only is showing this crap. Th only difference I found was when connecting to GSX server:

The one laptop that somehow causes this in vmware-serderd.log on the GSX-server:

"Attempt to violate field protection  bit: /host2/#dee67551b35613d0/info/nic/nicHardwareCount/"

some posts on the vmware fora indicate that this indicates a problem with the kernel on the server side.  Since I'm only having this problem when connecting  form one particular client, my problem seems client related.

I did install vmware-any-any-update92 and vmware-any-any-update93, but that didn't do anything.

What i Do see under /tmp/vmware-username:

 Jul 27 22:02:48: vmui| Log for VMware Console pid=12587 version=3.1.0 build=buil

d-9089 option=Release.3.1.0

Jul 27 22:02:48: vmui| Using log file /tmp/vmware-rvromen/ui-12587.log

Jul 27 22:02:48: vmui| VmhsHostDevPopulateCDROM: unable to determine type of dev

ice: hdc

Jul 27 22:02:48: vmui| SMBIOS: can't open /dev/mem

Jul 27 22:02:48: vmui| VmhsHostInfoPopulateSystem:  Could not get information fr

om smbios to populate VMDB.

Jul 27 22:02:48: vmui| Using system libcrypto, version 90705F

Jul 27 22:02:53: vmui| VmdbCnxRecvSection failed: STATUS (-37) Permission denied

Jul 27 22:02:53: vmui| VmhsHostInfoPopulateHardwareNicCB Failed: Permission deni

edVMNetCtlConstruct: no Network Names to list

Jul 27 22:02:53: vmui| VMUIGtkVmdb_LoadDevice: unhandled device class scsiCtlr

Jul 27 22:02:53: vmui| VmSummaryIsScreenshotNew: failed to stat image .png: No s

uch file or directory

Jul 27 22:02:53: vmui| VMClientExecMKSClient: execv("/usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware-

remotemks") failed: No such file or directory

Jul 27 22:02:53: vmui| vmdbPipe_Streams: Couldn't initiate write

Jul 27 22:02:53: vmui| VMUIKvmPageAttachMKS: unable to attach MKS: (null)

Jul 27 22:03:00: vmui| VMNetCtlConstruct: no Network Names to list

Jul 27 22:03:00: vmui| VMUIGtkVmdb_LoadDevice: unhandled device class scsiCtlr

Jul 27 22:03:00: vmui| VmSummaryIsScreenshotNew: failed to stat image .png: No s

uch file or directory

Jul 27 22:03:05: vmui| VMNetCtlConstruct: no Network Names to list

Jul 27 22:03:05: vmui| VMUIGtkVmdb_LoadDevice: unhandled device class scsiCtlr

Jul 27 22:03:05: vmui| VmSummaryIsScreenshotNew: failed to stat image .png: No s

uch file or directory

Jul 27 22:03:05: vmui| VMClientExecMKSClient: execv("/usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware-

remotemks") failed: No such file or directory

Jul 27 22:03:05: vmui| vmdbPipe_Streams: Couldn't initiate write

Jul 27 22:03:05: vmui| VMUIKvmPageAttachMKS: unable to attach MKS: (null)

Wonder what is going on here?

----------

## Joebel

As an add-on to my previous message on vmware-console problems (no visible view of vm-screen in vmware-console):

The differences in the /tmp/vmware-{username}/ logfile startm and seem to be a result of this line:

```

vmui| VmdbCnxRecvSection failed: STATUS (-37) Permission denied

```

If we understand what couses that, I'm pretty sure we fix this. It is THE difference between my Gentoo-machines with a working vmware-console and my Gentoo machine without a working vmware-console.

<edit>

Nope, wrong conclusion. Sorry about that.

</edit>Last edited by Joebel on Fri Aug 12, 2005 3:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## thrashed

 *Joebel wrote:*   

> As an add-on to my previous message on vmware-console problems (no visible view of vm-screen in vmware-console):
> 
> The differences in the /tmp/vmware-{username}/ logfile startm and seem to be a result of this line:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

i do not understand the 'permission denied' error :/

i have exactly the same problems

----------

## tuxian

Check the permission of your VM-Directory (e.g. /vmware) and the files in this directory!

----------

## thrashed

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Check the permission of your VM-Directory (e.g. /vmware) and the files in this directory!

 

how should the permissions look like? :/

now i have got the sticky bit and rwx to all root,users,others - doesn't work.

----------

## tuxian

drwxrwxrwt   5 markus users  264  2. Jul 01:34 vmware

markus@markus: pts/1: 21 files 1,4Gb -> ls -l /mnt/sda1/vmware/

insgesamt 1041908

-r--r--r--  1 root   root    1474560 23. Mai 02:52 boot.img

-rw-r--r--  1 markus users 334358528 26. Mai 23:26 klax-kde-3.4.1.iso

-rw-r--r--  1 markus users  14610432  7. Apr 01:39 ReactOS.iso

drwxr-xr-x  2 markus users       296 17. Jul 18:14 SUSE Linux 9.3

drwxr-xr-x  2 markus users       232 17. Jul 18:12 Ubuntu

drwxr-xr-x  2 markus users       608  3. Aug 01:25 winXPPro

-rwxrwxrwx  1 markus users 715425792 23. Mai 02:47 zeta_neo_deluxe.iso

Mit Aug  3 12:10:00 CEST 2005

~

markus@markus: pts/1: 21 files 1,4Gb -> ls -l /mnt/sda1/vmware/winXPPro/

insgesamt 8058232

-rw-------  1 markus users          0  5. Mär 23:04 core

-rwxr-xr-x  1 markus users       8664  3. Aug 01:25 nvram

-rwxr-xr-x  1 markus users    1474560 20. Jän 2004  VMware-BusLogic-SCSIDriver-1.2.0.0.flp

-rw-r--r--  1 markus users      83570  3. Aug 01:25 vmware.log

-rw-r--r--  1 markus users 1619656704  3. Aug 01:25 winXPPro-0-s001.vmdk

-rw-r--r--  1 markus users 2146762752  3. Aug 01:25 winXPPro-0-s002.vmdk

-rw-r--r--  1 markus users    1835008  3. Aug 01:25 winXPPro-0-s003.vmdk

-rw-r--r--  1 markus users        432  3. Aug 00:49 winXPPro-0.vmdk

-rwxr-xr-x  1 markus users      21913 29. Sep 2004  winXPPro.log

-rwxr-xr-x  1 markus users       8664 29. Sep 2004  winXPPro.nvram

-rw-r--r--  1 markus users     268388  3. Aug 01:25 winXPPro.png

-rwxr-xr-x  1 markus users 2146172928  3. Aug 01:25 winXPPro-s001.vmdk

-rwxr-xr-x  1 markus users 2041053184  3. Aug 01:25 winXPPro-s002.vmdk

-rwxr-xr-x  1 markus users        390  3. Aug 00:49 winXPPro.vmdk

-rw-------  1 markus users  286265763  3. Aug 01:25 winXPPro.vmss

-rwxr-xr-x  1 markus users       1866 25. Jul 19:12 winXPPro.vmx

I also had this problem, but in my case it was a permission problem (As far as I can remember my user "markus" didn't had rw rights).

----------

## Joebel

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Check the permission of your VM-Directory (e.g. /vmware) and the files in this directory!

 

That's not it. reason I can say for sure: I can connect from 2 other machines with vmware-console, using the same account. And If I boot the very scarsely used XP on the same laptop I gave vmware-console problems on under Gentoo, and then install and use vmware-console from XP, it runs fine as well.

----> local issue under this Gentoo install. 

Now only If I could find out what the hell it was?

And using the client from vmware GSX version 3.2, I get the exact same problem

----------

## GurliGebis

I got this monster installed now, and are able to connect and create a virtual machine.

But when I try to start it, I get this in the log file:

```
Aug 09 10:45:00: app| New connection on socket server-vmdb from host mercury.gurlinet.dk (ip address: 192.168.3.8) , user: root

Aug 09 10:45:00: app| SP: New user session for user: root, pos: 0

Aug 09 10:45:00: app| The vm-list file has changed! Reloading the list of registered vms

Aug 09 10:45:03: app| Attempting to launch vmx : /var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines/Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition/winNetEnterprise.vmx

Aug 09 10:45:03: app| Error during launch: 11, The process exited with an error:

Aug 09 10:45:03: app| End of error message

Aug 09 10:45:03: app| VmsdVmStatePendingCmdFailed: cmd status is already set
```

Any ideas? (Connecting as root to make sure no permissions are causing the problem)

EDIT: Nevermind, toggeled debug information, and it seemed that the any-any patches messed the modules up, a reinstall without the any-any patch fixed it.

----------

## silentplummet

How confusing!  First we need the any-any patch and now it causes trouble?

----------

## Joebel

Tuxian,

I'm trying to find out again what the differences are between working vmware-console installs and non-working installs.

Currently, I see this difference as the culprit:

```
"VmhsHostDevPopulateCDROM: unable to determine type of dev

ice: hdc"
```

/dev/hdc is my cdrom on this laptop, which is reported in d,mesg just fine, and works just fine. It doesn't seem to matter whether I make it user-mouteable or not in /etc/fstab

Can you see if you have a similar entry in your /rmp/vmware-[username] logfiles?

----------

## tuxian

Yes, I also have this line:

Aug 12 11:07:09: vmui| Log for VMware Console pid=14933 version=3.1.0 build=build-9089 option=Release.3.1.0

Aug 12 11:07:09: vmui| Using log file /tmp/vmware-markus/ui-14933.log

Aug 12 11:07:09: vmui| VmhsHostDevPopulateCDROM: unable to determine type of device: hdc

Aug 12 11:07:09: vmui| SMBIOS: can't open /dev/mem

Aug 12 11:07:09: vmui| VmhsHostInfoPopulateSystem:  Could not get information from smbios to populate VMDB.

Aug 12 11:07:09: vmui| Using system libcrypto, version 90705F

Aug 12 11:07:12: vmui| VMNetCtlConstruct: no Network Names to list

Aug 12 11:07:12: vmui| VMUIGtkVmdb_LoadDevice: unhandled device class scsiCtlr

Aug 12 11:07:13: vmui| VMNetCtlConstruct: no Network Names to list

Aug 12 11:07:13: vmui| VMUIGtkVmdb_LoadDevice: unhandled device class scsiCtlr

Aug 12 11:07:13: vmui| VMNetCtlConstruct: no Network Names to list

Aug 12 11:07:13: vmui| VMUIGtkVmdb_LoadDevice: unhandled device class scsiCtlr

Aug 12 11:07:24: vmui| VMNetCtlConstruct: no Network Names to list

Aug 12 11:07:24: vmui| VMUIGtkVmdb_LoadDevice: unhandled device class scsiCtlr

It think this message appears because I have "Legacy Emulation" enabled for this device.

But this device it works fine under both OS (Guest and Host).

----------

## GurliGebis

 *silentplummet wrote:*   

> How confusing!  First we need the any-any patch and now it causes trouble?

 

I'm using GSX 3.2, so thats newer than the any-any patch, so that might explain it  :Wink: 

----------

## Joebel

GOT IT!

A collegue of mine (very strong unix/linux background) came over with the same type of laptop as I had, with gentoo installed: nice comparison platform.

He was triggered by another line in the logfiles, which indicated troubles with the use of "/usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware-remotemks" 

```
VMClientExecMKSClient: execv("/usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware-remotemks") failed: No such file or directory 
```

And indeed, and that's not where the file is at. After installation usingthe ebuild, it is placed at /opt/vmware-console/lib/bin/

So how was it solved on our laptops?:

```

mkdir -p /usr/lib/vmware/bin

cd  /usr/lib/vmware/bin

ln -s /opt/vmware-console/lib/bin/vmware-remotemks vmware-remotemks

```

And it's working!!

Hope it works for you too, Tuxian. Good luck.

----------

## tuxian

Thank you but I don't have this problem at the moment.

I had it some months ago because the permissions of my VM-directory an the files containing it were wrong.

----------

## paradizelost

Go to the following location.

http://www.vmware.com/products/gsx/

VMWare is now giving GSX away for free.  I didn't have to run the any-any update for it to work, had to emerge db like the howto said, but you just register and you get a key.

----------

## GurliGebis

Looks like VMWare Server is going to replace GSX, and it's free  :Smile: 

----------

## paradizelost

Any way we can get this merged into portage and have it require a key?

----------

## GurliGebis

Could have an ebuild with fetch restriction on.

Like the current VMWare Workstation ebuilds.

----------

## Uwe

-> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-431257-highlight-vmware.html  :Smile: 

got the info from kireru, as I asked for the ebuild  :Smile: 

----------

## guyr

 *fmeeusen wrote:*   

> Never mind. Resolved. Did a complete uninstall of GSX Server, emerge sync and emerge -u world. Reinstalled GSX Server and it worked as expected.
> 
> Not sure if that was the easiest fix, but it worked, and it got this system up to date.

 

I just got the same error after doing an update world:

"Dec 30 23:28:19 pvr vmware-authd[7589]: The "/opt/vmware/server/lib/bin/vmware-vmx" process did not start properly.  Exit 0xed00

"

I'd prefer a more graceful solution than having to uninstall and reinstall VMWare every time I do any updates.  However, I did verify that uninstalling vmware-server and vmware-modules, then reinstalling both and then doing vmware-config.pl does indeed re-enable VmWare.  I didn't lose any settings, and my existing VMs came right back up.

----------

## Uwe

It should be sufficient to re-emerge vmware-modules and then do the vmware-config.pl, and only if you change sth kernel-related (thats because the modules have to be recompiled).

----------

